# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  "ПИЩА ДЛЯ СМЕРТИ", все о благотворительности - Его Святейшество Джаядвайта Свами

## Dimas

Вашему вниманию 5 дневный семинар "Пища Для Смерти" Его Милости Шрипад Джаядвайты Махараджа, одного из старших учеников А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.

Махараж детально раскрывает тему благотворительности в целом, а также дает систематический анализ того как Шрила Прабхупада, Ачарии относятся к этому виду деятельности. Благотворительные программы преданных ИСККОН.

скачать все лекции одним файлом 

*День 1. Основа: филосовские базисные принципы, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада?
*








*День 2. Некоторые важные статьи из BTG и рассмотрение вопросов этики и веры.
*








*День 3. Историческое развитие социально-благотворительных программ ИСККОН и детальное рассмотрение некоторые из них.
*








*День 4. Принципы и видение Шрилы Прабхупады на социальную деятельность нашедшую свое выражение в его проекте в Хайдарабаде.
*








*День 5. Рассмотрение благотворительных программ преданных ИСККОН.
*

----------


## Dimas

уважаемые Преданные и Гости. если вы с чем-то не согласны, то сердечная просьба к вам  :dandavat: , выражать ваше несогласие в форме конкретных, прямых вопросов, которые я передам Махаражу. спасибо за сотрудничество.


PS. гневные, эмоциональные комментарии в мой адрес пишите в личку  :dandavat:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

почему пища для смерти ?вроде была пища для жизни или я что то не так понял?

----------


## Dimas

возможно имеет смысл сначала послушать что говорит Махараж....




> почему пища для смерти ?вроде была пища для жизни или я что то не так понял?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

О-хо-хо-нюшки.
С одной стороны:"От жертвоприношений, благотворительности и тапасьи никогда нельзя отказываться, ибо они очищают даже великие души."
А с другой:"Карма и гьяна, лишённые бхакти, не имеют смысла, они бесполезны..."

А разве нельзя совмещать одно с другим?

----------


## Dimas

моя проблемма в  том, что я часто даю собственные талкования тому что говорит Кршна, поэтому возникают противоречия. Но Суть в том, что Кршна совершенный а я нет, и то что говорит Кршна тоже совершенно, поэтому все противоречия - это только моя вина. Причина в том часто я забываю очень важный момент  *"Существо, живущее в материальном мире, имеет четыре недостатка: оно склонно совершать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать других и наделено несовершенными чувствами. Ограниченный этими четырьмя несовершенствами, человек не способен дать другим совершенное знание."* http://vedabase.com/ru/iso/1
или это только у меня так?  ну это конечно не относится к Махатмам освобожденным душам, которые вышли из под влияния гун материальной природы.


касательно стиха 18.5 http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/18/5 то возможно следует разобраться в значении этого стиха под Руководством Саду, а именно о какаких "жертвоприношений, благотворительности и тапасьи" говорит Кришна. не имеет смысла выдумывать своих интерпритаций.
еще можно послушать лекцию Шрилы прабхупады на это Стих - http://www.prabhupada.com.ua/Lection...005_09_73.html

и возможно стоит внимательно послушать Семинар "ПИЩА ДЛЯ СМЕРТИ", Махараж систематически раскрывает этот и дугие важные моменты.





> О-хо-хо-нюшки.
> С одной стороны:"От жертвоприношений, благотворительности и тапасьи никогда нельзя отказываться, ибо они очищают даже великие души."
> А с другой:"Карма и гьяна, лишённые бхакти, не имеют смысла, они бесполезны..."
> 
> А разве нельзя совмещать одно с другим?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Преданный Кришны должен устроить свою жизнь так, чтобы 24 часа в сутки служить Кришне.Что такое "служение Кришне"?Это деятельность, которую мы выполняем для удовлетворения Шри Бхагавана.Если мы распространяем Шри Кришна прасад для удовлетворения Господа, то я не вижу ничего губительного в этой деятельности.Ведь если человек что-то делает для Кришны и это "что-то" не запрещено шастрами, то это то самое "преданное служение", которым мы стараемся заниматься всё наше свободное время.Спасибо Вам за семинар, я его обязательно послушаю.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...о какаких "жертвоприношений, благотворительности и тапасьи" говорит Кришна. не имеет смысла выдумывать своих интерпритаций.


Так мы ж не выдумываем, уважаемый прабху, мы просто приводим прямую цитату из ИСККОНовской "Бхагавад Гиты", где говорится что мол "благотворительность". Просто присутствует это слово - "благотворительность", которое достаточно сложно интерпретировать в каком-то ином контексте.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Так мы ж не выдумываем, уважаемый прабху, мы просто приводим прямую цитату из ИСККОНовской "Бхагавад Гиты", где говорится что мол "благотворительность". Просто присутствует это слово - "благотворительность", которое достаточно сложно интерпретировать в каком-то ином контексте.


Верховный Господь сказал: Бесстрашие, очищение своего бытия, совершенствование в духовном знании, благотворительность, владение чувствами, совершение жертвоприношений, изучение Вед, совершение аскезы, простота, отказ от насилия, правдивость, негневливость, самоотречение, спокойствие, отсутствие стремления злословить, сострадание ко всем живым существам, отсутствие алчности, мягкость, скромность, решимость, целеустремленность, способность прощать, стойкость, чистота, отсутствие зависти и стремления к почестям - таковы, о сын Бхараты, божественные качества праведных людей, наделенных божественной природой.БГ.16,1-3

КОММЕНТAРИЙ:..........................Следующей в списке стоит благотворительность. Это обязанность семейных людей. Семейные люди должны зарабатывать на жизнь честным трудом и половину своего дохода отдавать на распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру. Для этого необходимо жертвовать тем организациям, которые занимаются проповеднической деятельностью, а не отдавать деньги случайным людям. Есть разные виды благотворительности, о которых будет рассказано ниже: благотворительность может относиться к гунам благости, страсти и невежества. Священные писания рекомендуют заниматься благотворительной деятельностью в гуне благости, а благотворительности в гунах страсти и невежества следует избегать, поскольку такая благотворительность - напрасная трата денег. Отдавать деньги и средства необходимо только на проповедь сознания Кришны по всему миру. Это - благотворительность в гуне благости.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Так мы ж не выдумываем, уважаемый прабху, мы просто приводим прямую цитату из ИСККОНовской "Бхагавад Гиты", где говорится что мол "благотворительность". Просто присутствует это слово - "благотворительность", которое достаточно сложно интерпретировать в каком-то ином контексте.


Я не понимаю к чему Вы мне это написали, я с данным стихом никогда не спорил и как я вообще могу не принимать слова Кришны.Только если Вы читали Бхагавад-Гиту, то должны понимать где там Кришна говорит о разных видах йоги, где о разных гунах, а где он говорит про трансцендентный уровень, когда человек абстрагируется от материального мира.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ... Это - благотворительность в гуне благости.


А-а-а-а...
А мне почему-то раньше казалось что это благотворительность над всеми гунами вместе взятыми. То есть благотворительность трансцендентная, поскольку касается не материального, обусловленного материальными же гунами, а духовного результата. Ну да ладно, век живи - век учись.
Кстати вспомнилось что в книге про экадаши, там, где собраны описания и истории, касающиеся славы экадаши, накормить голодного - считалось весьма выдающейся заслугой, за которую причитались какие-то неслабые блага. Но конечно же соблюдение экадаши превышало в тех описаниях все остальные виды благотворительности и жертвоприношений.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Я не понимаю к чему Вы мне это написали, я с данным стихом никогда не спорил и как я вообще могу не принимать слова Кришны.Только если Вы читали Бхагавад-Гиту, то должны понимать где там Кришна говорит о разных видах йоги, где о разных гунах, а где он говорит про трансцендентный уровень, когда человек абстрагируется от материального мира.


Данное мое сообщение адресовано Dimas-у. Если приглядитесь, то увидите что я цитирую его, а не Ваш текст перед своим ответом.
А со всем остальным, написанным Вами, соглашусь. Действительно, в Бхагавад Гите есть: и про гуны, и про различные виды йог, и про преобладание бхакти на всем остальным.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Данное мое сообщение адресовано Dimas-у. Если приглядитесь, то увидите что я цитирую его, а не Ваш текст перед своим ответом.
> А со всем остальным, написанным Вами, соглашусь. Действительно, в Бхагавад Гите есть: и про гуны, и про различные виды йог, и про преобладание бхакти на всем остальным.


Простите меня, пожалуйста, что-то у меня глаза стали отказывать совсем.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Священные писания рекомендуют заниматься благотворительной деятельностью в гуне благости, а благотворительности в гунах страсти и невежества следует избегать, поскольку такая благотворительность - напрасная трата денег. Отдавать деньги и средства необходимо только на проповедь сознания Кришны по всему миру. Это - благотворительность в гуне благости.


Прабху, священные писания рекомендуют благотворительность в гуне благости только как замену благотворительности в гуне страсти, невежества и отсутствия благотворительности вообще.В той же Бхагавад-Гите Кришна не двусмысленно говорит что надо выйти за пределы гун, потому что какая бы гуна не была, это нас только обуславливает.И там же Кришна говорит как это сделать.Если Вы занимаетесь благотворительностью для удовлетворения Кришны, то это уже трансцендентное служение и оно вас выводит из под влияния гун материальной природы.

Благотворительность в гуне благости - это карма-йога.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> КОММЕНТAРИЙ:..........................Следующей в списке стоит благотворительность. Это обязанность семейных людей. Семейные люди должны зарабатывать на жизнь честным трудом и половину своего дохода отдавать на распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру. Для этого необходимо жертвовать тем организациям, которые занимаются проповеднической деятельностью, а не отдавать деньги случайным людям. Есть разные виды благотворительности, о которых будет рассказано ниже: благотворительность может относиться к гунам благости, страсти и невежества. Священные писания рекомендуют заниматься благотворительной деятельностью в гуне благости, а благотворительности в гунах страсти и невежества следует избегать, поскольку такая благотворительность - напрасная трата денег. Отдавать деньги и средства необходимо только на проповедь сознания Кришны по всему миру. Это - благотворительность в гуне благости.


И вот кстати говоря, если FFL распространяет пищу предложенную Богу, то данная деятельность вполне себе укладывается в приведенное Вами объяснение термина "благотворительность". Ведь почитание прасада насколько я понимаю - это тоже "распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру".

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Простите меня, пожалуйста, что-то у меня глаза стали отказывать совсем.


Да ну, о чем Вы, все в порядке.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Прабху, священные писания рекомендуют благотворительность в гуне благости только как замену благотворительности в гуне страсти, невежества и отсутствия благотворительности вообще.В той же Бхагавад-Гите Кришна не двусмысленно говорит что надо выйти за пределы гун, потому что какая бы гуна не была, это нас только обуславливает.И там же Кришна говорит как это сделать.Если Вы занимаетесь благотворительностью для удовлетворения Кришны, то это уже трансцендентное служение и оно вас выводит из под влияния гун материальной природы.
> 
> Благотворительность в гуне благости - это карма-йога.


Далее в стихе 24,той же главы.сказано...........Поэтому, следуя указаниям шастр, ты должен понять, в чем состоит твой долг, что можно делать и чего нельзя. Изучив все предписания, нужно действовать так, чтобы ПОСТЕПЕННО достичь совершенства.
Но это было сказано Кришной 5000 лет назад и поэтому Шрила Прабхупада добавляет в комментарии ,что.........Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху значительно ОБЛЕГЧИЛ для нас этот путь. Он призывал людей просто повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, служить Господу и питаться остатками пищи, которая была предложена Божествам.
А распростронение прасада является высшей формой благотворительной деятельности........Шрила Прабхупада-Истинная благотворительная деятельность - это пробудить в каждом человеке сознание Кришны.http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...009_12_69.html

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Далее в стихе 24,той же главы.сказано...........Поэтому, следуя указаниям шастр, ты должен понять, в чем состоит твой долг, что можно делать и чего нельзя. Изучив все предписания, нужно действовать так, чтобы ПОСТЕПЕННО достичь совершенства.
> Но это было сказано Кришной 5000 лет назад и поэтому Шрила Прабхупада добавляет в комментарии ,что.........Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху значительно ОБЛЕГЧИЛ для нас этот путь. Он призывал людей просто повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, служить Господу и питаться остатками пищи, которая была предложена Божествам.
> А распростронение прасада является высшей формой благотворительной деятельности........Шрила Прабхупада-Истинная благотворительная деятельность - это пробудить в каждом человеке сознание Кришны.http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...009_12_69.html


Отлично, только я не нашёл никаких противоречий с моим постом.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Далее в стихе 24,той же главы.сказано...........Поэтому, следуя указаниям шастр, ты должен понять, в чем состоит твой долг, что можно делать и чего нельзя. Изучив все предписания, нужно действовать так, чтобы ПОСТЕПЕННО достичь совершенства.
> Но это было сказано Кришной 5000 лет назад и поэтому Шрила Прабхупада добавляет в комментарии ,что.........Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху значительно ОБЛЕГЧИЛ для нас этот путь. Он призывал людей просто повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, служить Господу и питаться остатками пищи, которая была предложена Божествам.
> А распростронение прасада является высшей формой благотворительной деятельности........Шрила Прабхупада-Истинная благотворительная деятельность - это пробудить в каждом человеке сознание Кришны


 И есть наука, основанная на привлечении.
 Ктото думает, что легкий путь, рекомендованный Ачариями - самодостаточен (в своей легкости).
 Но непротиворечиво разобравшись с Писаниями придем к выводу, что "легкость" - для этапа привлечения, закрепления на этой культуре.
 А потом, когда придет наконец полная решимость Достичь (чего-то уже реально существенного) - придет этап серьезности, когда все равно придется пройти все ступени.
 Слышал, что Прабхупада говорил: ".. можно повторять Мантру 500 жизней..". А потом придет решимость, из этой мантры.
 Поэтому в орпределенном смысле этого и достаточно: "легкого", "без подробностей", ибо оно даст в результате серьезность. Только так все это можно непротиворечиво понять.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> И есть наука, основанная на привлечении.
>  Ктото думает, что легкий путь, рекомендованный Ачариями - самодостаточен (в своей легкости).
>  Но непротиворечиво разобравшись с Писаниями придем к выводу, что "легкость" - для этапа привлечения, закрепления на этой культуре.
>  А потом, когда придет наконец полная решимость Достичь (чего-то уже реально существенного) - придет этап серьезности, когда все равно придется пройти все ступени.
>  Слышал, что Прабхупада говорил: ".. можно повторять Мантру 500 жизней..". А потом придет решимость, из этой мантры.
>  Поэтому в орпределенном смысле этого и достаточно: "легкого", "без подробностей", ибо оно даст в результате серьезность. Только так все это можно непротиворечиво понять.


Я согласен.Можно повторять свои 16 кругов и соблюдать 4 рег. принципа жизнь за жизнью бесконечно.Но путь Гаудия-Вайшнавизма заключается не в том, чтобы повторять 16 кругов и отправиться на вайкунтху, а в том, чтобы служить Кришне 24 часа в сутки.И на самом деле у нас и правда лёгкий процесс, потому что в другие юги медитировали десятками тысяч лет.

----------


## Dimas

*Шрила Прабхупада: Я разговаривал в 1965 году с одним санньяси из Миссии Рамакришны. Итак, джентльмен сказал мне, честно говоря, что "вы принимаете так много денег из Америки для даридра-нараяна-сева, для кормления бедных". Но когда мы приезжаем в Индию, мы видим, что все нищие лежат на улицах и дорогах. Что вы сделали?
Так что, эта Миссия Рамакришны была такой же: накормить бедных, сделать их счастливыми. Они работают уже сотню лет, но что они сделали? Что они сделали? И кто сделал? Все говорят так, очень много слов, что "я должен помогать бедным. Я сделаю несчастных счастливыми". Но кто это сделал? Никто не может этого сделать.
Если природа поставила его в затруднение, у вас нет власти это изменить. Так же, как человека, осужденного на смерть по закону государства: вы не можете ему помочь. Вы не можете помочь, это невозможно. Вы можете? Аналогично, если кто-то осужден, как вы можете помочь, если он осужден Богом?
Твад-упекшитанам [ШБ, 7.9.19].

Так что, этой науке должен учиться каждый. Вы не должны тратить свое время на так называемую благотворительность. Вы не можете помочь, это невозможно. Если вы хотите помочь какому-то человеку, просто будьте сами сознающими Кришну и пытайтесь помочь другим стать сознающими Кришну. Это настоящая помощь. Другим способом вы не сможете помочь, это невозможно. Это наилучшая помощь для человечества: пробудить их сознание Кришны.

Источник: Conversation – August 31, 1973*

------

Srila Prabhupada: I was talking in 1965, one sannyasi, Ramakrishna Mission. So the gentleman told me frankly that “You are taking so much money from America for daridra-narayana-seva, for feeding the poor. But when we go to India we see all poor man lying on the street and footpath. What you have done?” So this Ramakrishna mission was the same: to feed the poor, to make them happy. They are working for one hundred years, but what they have done? What they have done? And who has done? Everyone speaks like that, big, big words, that “I shall help the poor. I shall make the unhappy happy.” But who has done it? Nobody can do it. If nature has put him into trouble, you have no power to amend it. Just like a person who is condemned to death by the state law: you cannot help him. You cannot help; it is not possible. Can you? Similarly, if one is condemned, how you can help, if he is condemned by God? Tvad-upeksitanam [SB 7.9.19]. So this is a science one has to learn. You don’t waste your time by so-called philanthropic work. You cannot help; this is not possible. If you want to help any people, just be yourself Krsna conscious, and try to help others to become Krsna conscious. That is real help. Otherwise you cannot help; it is not possible. This is the best help to the human society: to awaken their Krsna consciousness.

_ Conversation – August 31, 1973_

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...Это наилучшая помощь для человечества: пробудить их сознание Кришны. [/I]


Скажите, а можно "пробудить сознание Кришны" в ком-то, подкармливая этого кого-то предложенной Кришне пищей?

----------


## Dimas

Судя по всему Вы что-то не хотите понять или не понимаете или вас не научили Послушайте Семенар Махаража и внимательно продолжайте изучать книги, лекции Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады. 




> Скажите, а можно "пробудить сознание Кришны" в ком-то, подкармливая этого кого-то предложенной Кришне пищей?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Скажите, а можно "пробудить сознание Кришны" в ком-то, подкармливая этого кого-то предложенной Кришне пищей?


Извините что влезаю.Пробудить вроде бы нельзя, можно только смягчить его ум, что поможет лучше проповедовать человеку.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Судя по всему Вы что-то не хотите понять или не понимаете или вас не научили Послушайте Семенар Махаража и внимательно продолжайте изучать книги, лекции Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады.


Я в принципе могу понять любое "что-то". Однако гораздо проще, когда это "что-то" выражается кратко и тезисно, а не в пространных предложениях прослушать семинары или изучать книги.
Можете выразить свое мнение кратко и тезисно? То есть сказать просто и без обиняков что мол благотворительность (деятельность FFL?..) бесполезна и вредна? Или что Вы хотите сказать?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Извините что влезаю.Пробудить вроде бы нельзя, можно только смягчить его ум, что поможет лучше проповедовать человеку.


Спасибо. 
Даже если это и не прямая проповедь, то как сейчас принято говорить "проповедь косвенная" что тоже неплохо.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Я прослушал семинар, даже 1.5 раз.Джаядвайта Свами там утверждает, что прасад надо распространять только в храме или в месте, где Вы проповедуете, воспеваете.Если Вы просто кормите прасадом в каких-то местах, не давая им философию и святое имя, то эта деятельность бесполезна.Таково утверждение этого семинара и, надо полагать, Димаса Прабху.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Теперь понятно.
С этим не спорю и более того всецело соглашаюсь.
Хотя собственно и протестов с моей стороны этому не было. Просто не понятно было что хотел сказать Dimas.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Да ладно, то есть когда мы кормим соседей, коллег, родственников, друзей  и т.д. это иллюзия что они потом приобщаются к Ведам и СК ?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Я в принципе могу понять любое "что-то". Однако гораздо проще, когда это "что-то" выражается кратко и тезисно, а не в пространных предложениях прослушать семинары или изучать книги.
> Можете выразить свое мнение кратко и тезисно? То есть сказать просто и без обиняков что мол благотворительность (деятельность FFL?..) бесполезна и вредна? Или что Вы хотите сказать?


Плюсую!
Действительно, почему бы не написать пару строк, объяснить о чём речь в этих семинарах))
Сам я послушал только последний и в принципе понял, что хотел сказать Махарадж, но мне не понятно, что хотел сказать Dimas, создавая эту тему)))
Пока он конкретно не выскажется, он провоцирует форумчан на догадки и домыслы, а это уже не есть хорошо)))

Создал тему с громким названием, сам в сторонку, и стоит наблюдает, как пипл хавает)))
Журналист что ли по призванию?


Если я правильно понял, то речь о том, что в МОСК очень много средств тратится на помощь всяким пострадавшим (не членам МОСК) от стихии и т.п. но при этом, многие члены МОСК болеют, стареют, и им нужна помощь, ведь государству они не служили и пенсии не заработали, и от родственников ушли и жили в храмах. 
И создаётся ситуация, когда их выкидывают на улицу как неудобное бремя, что подрывает веру и т.п.
Махарадж говорит, что вайшнава сева важнее, чем благотворительность в миру. 
Что нужно создать некое государство в государстве, где будут обширные социальные гарантии для членов МОСК.

Dimas, я правильно понял?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Да ладно, то есть когда мы кормим соседей, коллег, родственников, друзей  и т.д. это иллюзия что они потом приобщаются к Ведам и СК ?


Если Вы их просто кормите прасадом и не даёте никакой философии и они ничего не знают о Вашем движении, то если они и приобщаться к Ведам, то это никак не зависит от прасада(умственные спекуляции).А если Вы им заодно как-то проповедуете, то прасад в этом может сыграть помощника, но точно не единственную причину по которой они примут СК.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Я прослушал семинар, даже 1.5 раз.Джаядвайта Свами там утверждает, что прасад надо распространять только в храме или в месте, где Вы проповедуете, воспеваете.Если Вы просто кормите прасадом в каких-то местах, не давая им философию и святое имя, то эта деятельность бесполезна.Таково утверждение этого семинара и, надо полагать, Димаса Прабху.


 И это крайне серьезное заблуждение. Много сейчас "дорабатывающих" конечно..
 На самом деле прасад не зря называют тайным оружием Шри Чайтаньи.. И кстати, он иногда и отличается по своему воздействию.. нас както критиковали, что мы коноплю туда добавляем: люди после этого както неадекватно себя вести начинали.
 На самом деле,это очень серьезно, и я бы всерьез обратил внимание на такие заявления.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Не вижу противоречий и противодействий, толчёк в виде прасада всегда можно дать, а где дальше это сработает - не всегда надо брать на себя ..  :smilies:

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Плюсую!
> Действительно, почему бы не написать пару строк, объяснить о чём речь в этих семинарах))
> Сам я послушал только последний и в принципе понял, что хотел сказать Махарадж, но мне не понятно, что хотел сказать Dimas, создавая эту тему)))
> Пока он конкретно не выскажется, он провоцирует форумчан на догадки и домыслы, а это уже не есть хорошо)))
> 
> Создал тему с громким названием, сам в сторонку, и стоит наблюдает, как пипл хавает)))
> Журналист что ли по призванию?
> 
> 
> ...


Я с Вами согласен.Вообще, по-моему мнению, очень много денег тратится на какие-то совершенно не нужные вещи, и в тоже время экономят на чём-то важном.Например качества продуктов из которых готовят блюда и предлагают Кришне.Я был очень удивлён, когда узнал что храм в Москве так и не начали строить, ведь столько денег собиралось на строительство.Ещё БВГ говорит что потребуют компенсацию за траты, хотя не понятно какие могли быть траты, если ещё даже храм не разрешили строить.Ну да ладно, сейчас в руководстве РОСК происходят подвижки хорошие, может всё и наладится.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Не вижу противоречий и противодействий, толчёк в виде прасада всегда можно дать, а где дальше это сработает - не всегда надо брать на себя ..


Вообще распространение прасада близким и другим людям обычно мотивируют тем, что у них меньше реакций от ви-кармы будет, редко это мотивируют тем, что они после прасада потянутся к нашему движению.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> прасад надо распространять только в храме или в месте, где Вы проповедуете, воспеваете.Если Вы просто кормите прасадом в каких-то местах, не давая им философию и святое имя, то эта деятельность бесполезна


Это заключение кажется нелогичным. Ведь Шрила Прабхупада разрешил преданным открывать рестораны и продавать прасад на улицах Америки.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Шрила Прабхупада разрешил преданным открывать рестораны и продавать прасад на улицах Америки. Это нелогично.


Открывать рестораны и продавать прасад - это уже бизнес, которым грихастхи себе на жизнь зарабатывают, а не благотворительность.Если семейный преданный хочет открыть ресторан и с него прибыль получать, то почему бы ему не разрешить там прасад продавать, а не только бхогу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прабхупада говорил о Прасаде, он не говорил продавать бхогу. Прабхупада знал, что Прасад неотличен от Кришны, поэтому каждый получает благо.

Есть история, где Прабхупада напоминает ученице: Покорми кошку молоком-Прасадом. Он не говорит: налей кошке молока-бхоги.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Прабхупада говорил о Прасаде, он не говорил продавать бхогу. Прабхупада знал, что Прасад неотличен от Кришны, поэтому каждый получает благо.
> 
> Есть история, где Прабхупада напоминает ученице: Покорми кошку молоком-Прасадом. Он не говорит: налей кошке молока-бхоги.


Я об это и говорю.То, что он разрешил продавать прасад ещё не означает, что распространение его без проповеди не будет бесполезным.Они получат благо в виде избавления от негативных реакций, но кошка от прасада не станет сознающей Кришну, как и те, кому продают прасад.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вы не правы, то что они вкусят прасад - даст им необходимое благочестие, которое поможет им понять духовную науку, принять её и т.д. а не избавление от реакций ви-кармы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> но кошка от прасада не станет сознающей Кришну, как и те, кому продают прасад.


 Это точно?!  Есть подтверждения, цитаты? :smilies: 

Хочется увидеть, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил по этому поводу...

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Слушайте, такого мнение Джаядвайты Свами, я точно не могу знать, это мои умственные спекуляции.Если какой-нибудь преданный приведёт цитаты, опровергнув меня и Джаядвайту Свами, то я буду только рад.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вы не правы, то что они вкусят прасад - даст им необходимое благочестие, которое поможет им понять духовную науку, принять её и т.д. а не избавление от реакций ви-кармы.


Поможет понять.Но сам прасад не вложит в них знание о СК, об этом я и говорю Вам.Поэтому не знаю в чём я не прав, ведь Вы своими словами только подтвердили то, что я сказал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если какой-нибудь преданный приведёт цитаты


Если есть такие цитаты, что Кришна в форме Прасада *бесполезен* для каких-то живых существ и при каких-то обстоятельствах, то это для меня будет большим открытием...
Надеюсь, такого не произойдёт((

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вы не правы что ограничиваете прасад определёнными последствиями. Кто знает где, как, с помощью кого и при каких обстоятельствах он сработает ..

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Если есть такие цитаты, что Кришна в форме Прасада *бесполезен* для каких-то живых существ и при каких-то обстоятельствах, то это для меня будет большим открытием...
> Надеюсь, такого не произойдёт((


Джаядвайта Свами сказал примерно так: "Зачем заниматься бессмысленной деятельностью?".Я не думаю что она не принесёт пользу человек(я уже писал что он избавиться от последствий ви-кармы).Я думаю, что один только праасад не сделает их сознающими Кришну, для этого нужна ещё проповедь.От того, что преданные FFL распространяют прасад в местах катастроф и не дают никакой информации о нашем движении, те люди не станут преданными Кришны.Такая деятельность только улучшит благочестие участников программ и имидж ИСККОН.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ..утверждает, что прасад надо распространять только в храме или в месте, где Вы проповедуете, воспеваете.
> Если Вы просто кормите прасадом в каких-то местах, не давая им философию и святое имя, то эта деятельность бесполезна.





> Не вижу противоречий и противодействий, толчёк в виде прасада всегда можно дать, а где дальше это сработает - не всегда надо брать на себя ..


 Если преданный печалится, что нового преданного проявил в этом мире.. это то и печально. 
 Да, быть может он первый при этом и попадет .. в пересечение с его кармой.. И что из этого?
-
 Тут просто другое нужно было сказать. Без спекуляций. Если увидел одно - не стоитэто бесконечно продолжать, ибо потом так и будут считать!
 Если есть большой вопрос, чтобы были обе ноги: восприятие и действие (всвязи с воспринятым), то именно так и нужно было сказать.
 Не спекулировать насчет прасада, ибо это отдельная база Бхагавата.
 Кроме того, сама эта болезнь - это не болезнь тех, кому преданные проповедуют, но именно болезнь самих преданных.
 Как говорил Преображенский: мне смешно..они ведь должны тогда себя лупить..
 Да, сами преданные зачастую не склонны прогрессировать, довольствуясь начальным уровнем. На что конечно есть отдельные причины.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Иногда можно услышать неодобрительные высказывания по поводу того, что ИСККОН в Индии очень активно развивает программы по кормлению детей и других людей. Но не все знают, что это была идея самого Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о важности распространения прасада, и даже предсказал, что благодаря этому наше движение в Индии станет популярным, и теперь можно видеть, как это предсказание исполнилось. Отвыки из беседы со Шрилой Прабхупадой 11 января 1977 года:

Ramesvara: So I found out that people spend more money on records than on books in America. That means that if we sell our record in the store, it can bring us a lot of income. In general, people spend more money on records.
Prabhupada: So you get more income. For using it, let them come and take prasadam. Don't accumulate money.
Ramesvara: No.
Prabhupada: Get money and spend it.
Ramesvara: Prasada distribution is the best thing.
Prabhupada: Yes.
Ramesvara: There was a big parade in Los Angeles called the Rose Bowl, one million people. So we made ten thousand bags of peanuts and raisins and called it "Govinda's Nuts 'n' Raisins." We were tossing it to the crowd, and they were going, "Hare Krsna! Here! Krsna!" They were begging for it.
Prabhupada: Just see.
Ramesvara: We could have passed out prasada for one million people if we had had enough money.
Prabhupada: Yes. Earn money like that.
Ramesvara: It costs a lot of money.
Prabhupada: Either produce food in the farm or earn money and purchase, but give prasadam.
Ramesvara: We saw it, that they know it was Krsna prasada, and they were standing up in the crowds, "Krsna! Here!" and begging for it.
Prabhupada: (laughs) So they have at least chanted "Krsna." That is our profit.
Ramesvara: And everyone liked it. And we were giving it out for free. That they very much appreciated.
Prabhupada: Yes.
Ramesvara: Everyone else is taking their money, but when we give them prasada for free, they very much appreciate it.
Prabhupada: So do that. There is no need of accumulating money and pay income tax and botheration. Spend it. Always remain empty pocket.
Ramesvara: So I was thinking to develop this record group so we can make lots of money.
Prabhupada: You make lots of money and spend lots of money. Don't keep it in the pocket. What is the use of keeping? No income.
Ramesvara: So our only interest is to spend it as fast as we get it.
Prabhupada: Yes. Spend it for distribution. They'll say, "Krsna, give us prasada!" And that is our triumph. They chant and "Krsna." That's all right. "Take prasada."

Рамешвара: Я обнаружил, что люди в Америке тратят больше денег на пластинки, чем на книги. Это значит, что если мы будем продавать пластинки в магазине, это может принести большой доход. В целом люди больше тратят денег на пластинки.
Прабхупада: Так получите больше доходов. Используйте эти деньги, пусть они приходят и едят прасад. Не копите деньги.
Рамешвара: Нет.
Прабхупада: Получайте деньги и тратьте их.
Рамешвара: Распространение прасада это самое лучшее.
Прабхупада: Да
Рамешвара: Был большой парад в Лос-Анджелесе, Роуз Баул, один миллион человек участников. Мы подготовили 10.000 пактеиков с арахисом и изюмом и назвали это «Орехи и изюм Говинды». Мы бросали их в толпу и они кричали: «Харе Кришна! Сюда! Кришна!». Они выпрашивали у нас это.
Прабхупада: Вот видите.
Рамешвара: Мы могли бы раздать прасад миллиону человек, если бы у нас было достаточно денег.
Прабхупада: Да, зарабатывайте деньги таким образом.
Рамешвара: Это стоит много денег.
Прабхупада: Либо сами производите пищу на ферме, либо зарабатывайте деньги и покупайте, но раздавайте прасад.
Рамешвара: Мы увидели это. Они знали, что это Кришна прасад, и они собирались целыми толпами, кричали: «Кришна! Сюда!», так они выпрашивали прасад.
Прабхупада: (Смеется) Так они по крайней мере произнесли «Кришна!». В этом наша прибыль.
Рамешвара: И всем понравилось это, что мы раздавали бесплатно. Они очень оценили это.
Прабхупада: Да.
Рамешвара: Все остальные берут за это деньги, но мы раздавали прасад бесплатно. Они очень это оценили.
Прабхупада: Так делайте это. Нет нужды копить деньги, платить подоходный налог и нет нужны в прочих усложнениях. Тратьте их. Всегда оставайтесь с пустыми карманами.
Рамешвара: Я думаю развивать эту студию звукозаписи, и мы можем заработать на этом много денег.
Прабхупада: Зарабатывайте много денег и тратьте много денег. Не держите их в кармане. Какой смысл хранить? Нет дохода.
Рамешвара: Наш единственный интерес – потратить все, как только мы получаем.
Прабхупада: Да, тратьте на раздачу. Они будут говорить: «Кришна, дайте нам прасада!». И это будет наш триумф. То, что они повторят имя Кришны. Это хорошо. «Возьмите прасад».

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Conversation on Train to Allahabad -- January 11, 1977, India (Беседа в поезде в Аллахабад, 11 января 1977 г.)

Ramesvara: And for each record our profit is $2.50. So $2.50 times one million records becomes millions of dollars.
Prabhupada: Spend it for prasada distribution. Don't squander it. Every cent should be utilized for Krsna, not for sense gratification.
Ramesvara: Now, some of the money could be sent to India for ISKCON Food Relief.
Prabhupada: Oh, yes.
Ramesvara: That would be very good.
Prabhupada: Oh, yes. That will make our movement very popular in India.
Ramesvara: They're always complaining that there's not enough money for food distribution in India.
Prabhupada: So kindly send me as much as possible. Therefore these farming projects will be very nice.
Ramesvara: That'll be great, if we can use the money... Do you think I should set up a separate account for the records, so that all the profit is used for food distribution?
Prabhupada: Why not? Very good idea.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Conversation on Train to Allahabad -- January 11, 1977, India

Рамешвара: И с каждой пластинки наша прибыль 2.50 доллара. И по 2.50 доллара с миллиона пластинок это уже миллионы долларов.
Прабхупада: Потратьте их на раздачу прасада. Не промотайте их. Каждый цент должен быть использован для Кришны., а не для чувственного наслаждения.
Рамешвара: Некоторую часть денег можно послать в Индию для ИСККОН Фуд Релиф.
Прабхупада: О, да.
Рамешвара: Это было бы очень хорошо.
Прабхупада: О, да. Это сделает наше движение очень популярным в Индии.
Рамешвара: Они все время жалуются, что у них не хватает денег для раздачи пищи в Индии.
Прабхупада: Пожалуйста, шлите мне как можно больше денег на это. Поэтому эти фермерские проекты будут очень хорошие.
Рамешвара: Это будет замечательно. Если мы сможем использовать деньги...Как вы считаете, может нам завести отдельный счет для денег от продажи пластинок, и все эти деньги использовать для раздачи пищи?
Прабхупада: Почему бы нет? Очень хорошая идея.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Conversation on Train to Allahabad -- January 11, 1977

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Иногда можно услышать неодобрительные высказывания по поводу того, что ИСККОН в Индии очень активно развивает программы по кормлению детей и других людей.


Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы вместе с прасадом давали людям знание о СК.А FFL зачастую запрещает проповедовать даже сотрудникам не преданным, не то что тем, кому раздают.Поэтому когда в каких-то местах бедствий людей кормят, то эти люди даже не знают кто их кормил.Шрила Прабхупада бы никогда этого не одобрил и в семинаре этом есть доказывающие эту точку зрения цитаты.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Александр Вольнов
Тогда когда придёте в Храм на Динамо, подымитесь на второй этаж и скажите им (FFL) это, хорошо ?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Александр Вольнов
> Тогда когда придёте в Храм на Динамо, подымитесь на второй этаж и скажите им (FFL) это, хорошо ?


Я уже говорил.Всё свели на то, что такие правила сверху и мы ничего не поделаем.Вас удовлетворил ответ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я уже говорил.Всё свели на то, что такие правила сверху и мы ничего не поделаем.Вас удовлетворил ответ?


Тогда вам остаётся принять всё как желание Кришны и начать делать самому FFL с проповедью. 
Тогда все вдохновятся и тоже так захотят :smilies:

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Тогда вам остаётся принять всё как желание Кришны и начать делать самому FFL с проповедью. 
> Тогда все вдохновятся и тоже так захотят


То что сейчас большинство людей демоны и негодяи тоже является желанием Кришны и мы должны это принять и тоже стать демонами и негодяями?Сомнительная логика.Я занимался благотворительностью в гуне благости, наслушавшись разных лекторов.Теперь я узнал что такое СК и в этой трате драгоценного времени нету нужды.Я лучше буду действовать для удовлетворения Кришны, чем для удовлетворения моего Эго, совершая благочестивые поступки, которые меня только ещё больше обуславливают.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я лучше буду действовать для удовлетворения Кришны, чем для удовлетворения моего Эго,


Золотые слова  :good:  Все Ачарьи вас благословляют.

----------


## Bhishma das

Раньше было: "Харе Кришна - Пища Жизни!"...

----------


## Костя

Бхактивинода призывает совершать благотворительность. Он делит ее на основные направления -  помощь   телу, уму, помощь в исполнении общественных обязанностей, и помощь душе. это источник пуньи , необходимой для вовлеченности  в истинные процессы религии , которые в свою очередь избавляет нас от анартх. Если вы чистый преданный, или у вас рага садхана, то может и не нужно подобных действий, Гуру подскажет. Но по поводу чистоты иллюзий питать не надо, нужно её достигать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Раньше было: "Харе Кришна - Пища Жизни!"...


А еще раньше было ISKCON Food Relief, так эта программа называлась при Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> А еще раньше было ISKCON Food Relief, так эта программа называлась при Шриле Прабхупаде.



  По крайней мере в этой аббревиатуре прочитывается , что это все-таки кришнаиты кормят, а не Матроскины дядя Валера с тетей Людой.

----------

